
Infinite Scrolling Primes - penagwin
https://primes.penagw.in/
======
penagwin
This is one of my first projects. Feedback is welcome, and I am aware of the
potential issues with having lots of DOM elements (To be fixed in the future),
for now using Chrome seems to work well.

